# ipad et retro-projecteur



## vik75 (4 Septembre 2011)

je vous explique la situation.

Dans ma classe, il y a un PC relié un video projecteur au plafond.pour les intervenants extérieurs, il y a une prise USB pour relier un portable par ex pour faire un exposé...

je me demandais comment puis je utiliser mon ipad dans ce dispositif car je trouve plus pratique d'utiliser mon ipad que le PC ( c'est moi le prof) car je trouve keynote plus sexy que powerpoint et je peux utiliser les apps nécessaires à ma matière..

merci de vos réponse


----------



## dimix1973 (4 Septembre 2011)

je ne crois pas que la par la prise USB tu puisses faire beaucoup en standard.
L'ipad n'ayant pas de sortie USB.
il y a plusieurs moyens:
-tu as une prise chez Apple permettant de faire du YUV (câble coax ) et le relier a un video pro, si il a les entrées pour ça
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC917ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU4NjE&mco=MjM2MDg3ODk
elle a aussi l'USB donc, il faut tester... 

-tu as un adaptateur HDMI, pour Ipad 2, qui permet de brancher ton ipad au video pro par l'entrée hdmi.
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC953ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU4NjE&mco=MjM2MDg3NzY

enfin, tu as l'adaptateur VGA, (multibroches) qui te permet de connecter aussi l'ipad 
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC552ZM/B?fnode=MTc0MjU4NjE&mco=MjM2MDg3ODg


sinon, le connecteur USB du camera kit , 
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC531ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU4NjE&mco=MjM2MDkzMTY

je ne crois pas qu'il fonctionne pour ce que tu veux faire... normalement c'est pour de l'import de photo d'un appareil relié en USB... c'est tout... 
voila.. good luck..


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Septembre 2011)

Meme sur un pc, on ne branche pas un projecteur par USB (sauf solution exotique), mais par un câble vga ou HDMI la plupart du temps...

Tu peut brancher ton ipad avec un câble vga + adaptateur iPad, ou si le projecteur est plus récent, avec un câble HDMI + adaptateur HDMI pour IPad.

L'avantage de l seconde solution: le mode miroir...

Dans tous les cas il te faudra l'adaptateur Apple vendu entre 29 et 39 euros
selon les modèles, et le câble qui va bien...


----------



## cheb (14 Octobre 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Meme sur un pc, on ne branche pas un projecteur par USB (sauf solution exotique), mais par un câble vga ou HDMI la plupart du temps...
> 
> Tu peut brancher ton ipad avec un câble vga + adaptateur iPad, ou si le projecteur est plus récent, avec un câble HDMI + adaptateur HDMI pour IPad.
> 
> ...



Ou passer par un jailbreak et tester cette solution : http://www.iphonegen.fr/forums/tuto...usb-ou-comment-controler-son-ipho-t30912.html


----------



## nico0319 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, autre probleme de taille, avec le dock vga à 29 toutes les applications Ipad ne passent pas sur l'écran ou le vidéo projecteur, Keynote, youtube oui mais pas Safari, pas le springboard, galère dès que l'on veut utiliser les meilleurs fonctions on doit parler de Jailbreak 

nico


----------

